# As we sober up....what's cooking this weekend?



## Captain Morgan (Mar 18, 2005)

Probably just grilling steaks here.


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 18, 2005)

Big thick pork chops into a brine, then getting a smoke of apple and maple.....

Rob


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 18, 2005)

At a minimum...chicken thighs on the grill...had snow overnight but not to much...maybe "SHE" comes down from the attic to stay this weekend!  

I miss being outside doing the bbq and grill thing!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 18, 2005)

9 pound butt rubbed in Blueshog and fresh homemade chile powder going on tonight and loin backs for dinner tonight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Nothing for me this weekend...

GMUSSER, I'd cook them all together..Put the butts over the brisket.  8)


----------



## Ratman (Mar 18, 2005)

Doing a ham and rib roast this weekend.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey...smoking 2 corned beefs this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Brian H said:
			
		

> And pics since no else here seems too.


Whatcha mean???  :-k


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 18, 2005)

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 141435.JPG

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 141901.JPG


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 18, 2005)

Just got my EZ Que Rotiss assembled and I'm firing up the kettle for Pork Loin on Sunday.


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 18, 2005)

nice, Buce.  I was hopin' to get my Hobo today, but now it looks like it will come monday.....How's it look, pretty well made?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 18, 2005)

Very interested in the results of the ez rotiss and the corned beef!  Keep us updated!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Brian, I was just talking with Bruce and he's gonna email you the total...

Here are 2 links to TVWB about the rotis...I think the deadline for ordering has passed though..Not sure..

Link 1

Link 2


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 18, 2005)

Mine was suppose to be fed ex today. No such luck, but it says it will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thats gonna take a lot of foodsaver bags!


----------



## Shawn White (Mar 18, 2005)

Not much Q for me for a while, I'm in Montreal on contract. Life came a calling. I have a furnished apartment on a monthly basis.

I made beef tostadas tonight in a sour cream reduction with shallots, fresh basil, cilantro and habanero, cumin, white pepper and hickory smoked salt. Served with fresh guacamole and Herdez salsa. They were good but not as good as the shrimp tostadas I did the same way a few days ago. Tomorrow I will probably make marinara for the week.

going home next weekend and the wife is going to pick up some butts from the packing plant, I will probably fire them up Friday night

Great pic Raine

Y'all have fun with your cooks


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 19, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Thats gonna take a lot of foodsaver bags!



Not in North Carolina.....ain't no leftover bbq there!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 20, 2005)

Brian H said:
			
		

> Strami run in full swing. WSM is nuzzling in to comfort zone. My NUTemps are pissing me off, but thats another thread. Just glad I kept the analog one in place for backup.



Mine are doing the same to me! Just ordered the thermopen and I ordered the other thermometer that can use an oven probe. I ordered 3 probes for it so I can just keep pluging them into the unit. We'll see how that works!


----------

